
Ending the Internet’s Trench Warfare - thafman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/21/opinion/21Benkler.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
bediger
This is all great and stuff, but will I still be able to run my own web
server, SMTP server and SSH server out of my basement? I regard this as
imperative, and I've decided not to move to a faster service that filtered
ports 22, 25, 80 and maybe others.

Without the ability to actually participate in the ground-state Internet, all
the speed in the world will not help us innovate.

~~~
sielskr
Great point. In other words, there are things about internet service that are
more important than the bandwidth between your home and Hulu or the latency
between your home and your Quake opponents.

~~~
bediger
Well, yes. I didn't even think of Hulu, as I haven't ever used it. And I don't
play Quake. Not much of an on-line gamer, I guess. But I did read my
access_log file today to see what kind of crazy stuff showed up over the
weekend.

